# Slingshots



## AugustWest (Nov 28, 2013)

Didn't really know where to put this but just wondering if anyone on here shoots slingshots. I make and hunt with slingshots and am pretty much an addict.  In my opinion it is a great, stealthy way to add a little protein to the pot.


----------



## AugustWest (Nov 28, 2013)

A few for the pot.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

I have several. I use marbles in mine, gotta source I can get em cheap. Also use ball bearins. 

They be a excellent tool ifin ya practice with em an quite an deadly on small game.


----------



## AugustWest (Nov 28, 2013)

Figured there was another connoisseur on here. LOL I cast my own ammo out of scrap lead, shoot .490s in my slingshot same as I do my smoke pole.  

Do you make your own? Any Pics?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Interesting thread, thanks for starting it. I like to check the very bottom of the threads for similar posts.


----------



## AugustWest (Nov 28, 2013)

Oh wow caribou that is a nice feature, I am going to check those threads out now.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Currently I shoot commercial ones. I got plans ta make some my own, just not the time ta do it right now.


----------

